# MIUI Camera and CM7 Question



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Had a question for those that are running the MIUI camera with CM7. Is there a quick and easy way to get the camera button to open up the MIUI camera instead of the AOSP one? I opted to install the MIUI one as an APK instead of flashing over the AOSP camera. Basically, I just need to remap the camera button to open the MIUI one since there isn't an option within the camera itself.

I know there's an APP on the Market that allows you to remap buttons, but I just wanted to make sure a similar feature wasn't in CM7 before I chose to go that route.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I just installed the MIUI camera, and it is nice. So after I saw this I thought well let me try and see what it does so I held down my camera button and it gave me 4 options of the camera I wanted AOSP, MIUI and two others I installed to test I picked MIUI and set it as the default and now it opens by default.

So I would think if you could clear defaults on the AOSP camera it should give you the option and if that does not work I would bet if you installed another free camera from the market it would then give you the option.


----------



## Mace_Bewley (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did yall get MIUI camera at?

TIA


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Here you go

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-for-the-Droid-X&p=17466&viewfull=1#post17466


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I just installed the MIUI camera, and it is nice. So after I saw this I thought well let me try and see what it does so I held down my camera button and it gave me 4 options of the camera I wanted AOSP, MIUI and two others I installed to test I picked MIUI and set it as the default and now it opens by default.
> 
> So I would think if you could clear defaults on the AOSP camera it should give you the option and if that does not work I would bet if you installed another free camera from the market it would then give you the option.


I'm going to try installing a third camera since I don't have that option. I'll just edit this post if it works for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I'm going to try installing a third camera since I don't have that option. I'll just edit this post if it works for me.


Well, I installed the free version of Camera 360, but I'm still not getting the option to select the default camera. Anyone know how to get the popup that kevmueller is talking about?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I just cleared by default again and just held the camera button down and got this again. I am not sure why yours would not be doing the same. 
View attachment 198


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I just cleared by default again and just held the camera button down and got this again. I am not sure why yours would not be doing the same.
> View attachment 334


Yeah, it's just bizarre. I get the option to select the MIUI camera by default when I click the on-screen camera button within the AOSP gallery, but the AOSP camera simply launches when I hold in the camera button on the side of the phone. I may try rebooting and see if that fixes it.

It is being able to be set as default for some things (the camera button within the gallery now opens the MIUI camera).


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

No popup after reboot either. That's just strange. It's not really a big deal, but I'd love to change it lol.


----------



## Mace_Bewley (Jun 15, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-for-the-Droid-X&p=17466&viewfull=1#post17466


Nice! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

FYI, I fixed the camera button issue. I'm not sure why exactly, but wiping Dalvik and cache before installing Nightly #16 on top of itself fixed the problem. I was fully prepared to SBF and go back to the latest nightly to fix it. Thankfully, it's functioning like normal now with the MIUI camera and the camera button. Man, do I love that camera.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

When I attempt to launch this apk I get a force close every time. Any suggestions? Tried fix perms, reboot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> When I attempt to launch this apk I get a force close every time. Any suggestions? Tried fix perms, reboot.


So, you're getting a FC while attempting to install it or after it has been installed? Try wiping Dalvik and reinstalling it. If that doesn't work, there is an updated MIUI camera with a few tweaks (color settings disabled since they were FCing, etc) that may be worth trying. It's on the last page or so of the XDA thread.

That's really all I can suggest since I only experienced an issue with the camera button not finding the MIUI camera so that I could change which one opened by default. That was fixed by reflashing the nightly. You could always reflash when you wipe Dalvik and see if that helps. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried the suggestions still FC when I go to open it. I'll try installing it after I update the nightly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Tried the suggestions still FC when I go to open it. I'll try installing it after I update the nightly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Hope it works! You'll love the camera.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I get a black screen, like something is over the camera lens. Never seen it before. No problems with the stock camera. Weird.

Took the pic size down a notch and now it works.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I get a black screen, like something is over the camera lens. Never seen it before. No problems with the stock camera. Weird.
> 
> Took the pic size down a notch and now it works.


I forgot to mention that you need to drop it one size to display the picture. It's something about the default widescreen setting causing a conflict. The same thing happened to me as well.


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

Blah, you can't have it widescreen? That kind of defeats the purpose of it, for me.

I have an old copy of the MIUI camera from my OG Droid 1. It was sitting on this SD card when I swapped cards from my old phone after the stock card in my DX died. I've been using that for a while, and that does full widescreen pictures, no problems.

It doesn't have all the features that this one does, though, which is kind of sad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

echonaut said:


> Blah, you can't have it widescreen? That kind of defeats the purpose of it, for me.
> 
> I have an old copy of the MIUI camera from my OG Droid 1. It was sitting on this SD card when I swapped cards from my old phone after the stock card in my DX died. I've been using that for a while, and that does full widescreen pictures, no problems.
> 
> It doesn't have all the features that this one does, though, which is kind of sad.


Yeah. :/ I went with the newer one since I don't really need them to be in widescreen. Well, the resolution I have selected currently is 3264x2448. For some reason, the 3264x1840 (widescreen) option just results in a black screen. The new features really are great, but there's some things that are still not working right. For example, color effects is disabled on a newer version of the MIUI camera since it was causing it to FC.


----------



## broken (Jun 15, 2011)

So for those like me who couldn't get the default selection popup to work on the camera button, if you freeze the stock camera it will default to the MIUI camera for the button


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

broken said:


> So for those like me who couldn't get the default selection popup to work on the camera button, if you freeze the stock camera it will default to the MIUI camera for the button


And for those of us that haven't purchased TBU Pro there is a free app called AntTek that you can use to freeze the camera app.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

clarker86 said:


> And for those of us that haven't purchased TBU Pro there is a free app called AntTek that you can use to freeze the camera app.


I was just about to link AntTek. I use that since it's free and don't really feel like paying for TBU Pro. I don't need to backup my apps and such (SBFing takes less than an hour for me to get everything back the way it was). AntTek is great though!


----------

